# Dell Floppy Diskette Seek Failure



## dengebre (Aug 5, 2011)

I recently replaced the system battery on my Dell Optiplex GX620, in response to a system voltage is low warning message. I replaced the battery and now get a floppy diskette seek failure error message--I do not have a floppy drive. I'm guessing the error message was caused by the BIOS resetting to default when the battery was replaced, so I have removed the floppy drive from the boot sequence list. The same error message still appears! I do not know what to do next (although it is probably something simple) and Dell will not assist me since my machine is out of warranty. Thank you in advance for your help.

OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 4
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3062 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family, 224 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 76269 MB, Free - 50369 MB; D: Total - 953867 MB, Free - 941789 MB; 
Motherboard: Dell Inc. , 0F8098, , ..CN137405B501UE.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You need to re-enter the BIOS setup and look for a section that lists the drives, in there you need to disable the floppy drive or floppy drive controller.


----------



## dengebre (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you! I had removed the drive from the boot sequence but did not turn it "off" (different screen). I knew it would be something simply.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

No problem, glad you got it sorted :up:


----------

